
China sets stage for Xi to stay in office indefinitely - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-politics/china-sets-stage-for-xi-to-stay-in-office-indefinitely-idUSKCN1G906W
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16457998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16457998).

